# Remote Start - Headlights dim



## TinaK (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, please forgive me if I post this in the wrong spot I am new to this site. I just recently had a remote start in stalled in my Bonneville GXP. It was a 2 way remote & was supposed to also turn on the heated seats & rear defrost when under 35 degrees & have the panic feature. When I left the panic feature, heated seats & defrost were not working. I brought the car in again and left as I was told it was all fixed. I got home to find out my defrost is still not working. Now I am awaiting a 3rd apt so my patience level is wearing down. Also since I got the car back the 2nd time my headlight have started to randomly dim. Can someone please help me out here. Is this a huge coincidence or could this be yet another mess up from the install? I have had this car over a year and never once had an issue until now. Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need more information. Year make model of vehicle, do the headlights dim when running normal or only when remote started? and do they continue to dim after you take it out of remote start mode? Does everything function normally when you start it with the key vs the remote starter.


----------



## TinaK (Jan 19, 2011)

2005 Bonneville GXP. I have only driven the car a few times since I had it back after the 2nd time in the shop. In about a 1/2 hr drive they will randomly do it about 1 time. Everything else seems to function just fine. With the exception with my rear defrost. He told me it wasn't working right with the system so he hard wired it in?? That's why I am here I don't even really know what that means. However, that obviously didn't work for him because the defrost is not working with the remote start. If you have more questions please let me know.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the headlights can dim due to your factory alternator trying to keep up with the electrical demands of your car. If you have your lights on, heater going, defrosters on then you will be pulling alot of power, also once the remote starter is disengaged it will not come back on while the vehicle is running. Hard wire the defroster doesn't make sense to me.


----------

